# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New Cobalt and Auratus!

## Javier Marin

My new 2 Tinctorius Cobalt and 2 Auratus  :Wink:

----------


## Eli

Congratulations on new frogs!  :Smile:  They all look beautiful! Would love to see photos of both vivs  :Smile:

----------


## Javier Marin

The four dendrobates are together hope coexist look....

----------


## Eli

Mixing species is never a good idea  :Frown: . Auratus are very shy and they will be out matched for food against the tincs. You should separate the two species as soon as possible. Many frogs die due to stress from other species hanging around

----------


## Javier Marin

Okay sorry, I 'm new Dendrobates. That it Was a coincidence I have a terrarium prepared if something happens. I got there at Dendrobates auratus and hope you are well. is not a giant terrarium, but it's a terrarium With space for them, are smaller than Dendrobates tinctorius. It is a good idea?

----------


## jossh27

I couldn't for the life of me figure out what  was on the one tank... Took a few  double takes and head tilts to see iy was a hairless cat haha

----------

